# The (Un)social Club - Nov 2013



## thebeachedwattle (Nov 9, 2013)

Information is pretty scant on this... built in the late 1970's and operational until 2004, when it was closed down and sold on to developers. It then laid dormant for four years, when five days after a public meeting regarding it's future, a fire broke out. Funny that huh? 

Another five years on and the internal exposure to the elements has resulted in a few rusty nuggets, amongst the pretty trashed state it now finds itself in. A new planning application has been submitted, which prompted this nosey...







 









 













 





​
As ever, thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2013)

At least the loo is still intact! great pics.


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> At least the loo is still intact! great pics.


That was my first thought after looking at the pics, Enjoyed looking though, Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

That is _trashed_! 
My fave shot is the last one!


----------



## Unplugged (Nov 11, 2013)

I wonder if the toilet still flushes 

Where abouts it this by the way?


----------

